# Mozilla 1.1 a des instabilites chez moi...

## Jean-Francois

Salut,

J'ai compile le 1.1 et il s'est deja ferme 2 ou 3 fois sans raison apparentes.

J'avais deja compile le 1.1 sur une gentoo 1.2 et je n'avais pas eu de probleme avec... 

Alors, faute a gcc, a la machine ou a mozilla ?

----------

## dioxmat

ca peut etre plin de choses, la machine, le compilo, le profil mozilla etc...

moi jutilise la 1.0.1 sans problemes.

tu peux tenter de nettoyer ton profil mozilla en suivant les instructions de la faq de pascal chevrel : http://pascal.chevrel.free.fr/

----------

## Jean-Francois

Je venais juste de me dire que j'avais justement piqué mon repertoire .mozilla de ma RedHat 8, celui qui merde aussi...

Du coup j'ai juste repis mon bookmarkj ce coup-ci... à suivre

Sinon la 1.0.1 se compile pas chez moi alors que la 1.1 passe ... mystère

----------

## dioxmat

qu'as tu comme erreur avec la 1.0.1 ?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Moi je te conseille Phoenix, basé sur les sources de Mozilla, il ne permet que de surfer sur le net mais il fait vite et bien.

Et y'a aussi la 1.2 de Mozilla qui est sortie aujourd'hui...

----------

## Jean-Francois

Mat_le_ouf : Oui j'ai bien pensé à Phoenix mais il y a 2 choses qui m'ont géné.

     1) Quand je l'ai emergé il a "remplacé" mozilla (l'appel de mozilla lance phoenix...), et je ne trouve pas ca clean.

     2) J'ai trouvé les polices des pages explorées moche/mozilla. C'est peut-être facile à corriger mais du coup pour le moment je garde mon mozilla...

dioxmat : Voilà l'erreur :

../../../../dist/include/string/nsString.h:436: Erreur internal du compilateur 

   dans pop_binding, à cp/decl.c:1178

SVP soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si cela est approprié.

Consulter <URL:http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/bugs.html> pour les instructions.

make[5]: *** [nsMenuBoxObject.o] Erreur 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.0.1-r3/work/mozilla/layout/xul/base/src'

make[4]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.0.1-r3/work/mozilla/layout/xul/base'

make[3]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.0.1-r3/work/mozilla/layout/xul'

make[2]: *** [libs] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.0.1-r3/work/mozilla/layout'

make[1]: *** [tier_9] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mozilla-1.0.1-r3/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

Celà dit, pour l'instant Mozilla 1.1 semble tenir le coup depuis que j'ai refait le .mozilla.

Le seul truc bizarre c'est que de temps en temps il me fait switcher de desktop (sous Gnome2). Mozilla est sur mon 2ème desk et je me retrouve subitement sur le 1er... Ca m'est arrivé 2 ou 3 fois déjà, mais pas assez pour que je trouve un point commun encore.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Mat_le_ouf : Oui j'ai bien pensé à Phoenix mais il y a 2 choses qui m'ont géné.
> 
>      1) Quand je l'ai emergé il a "remplacé" mozilla (l'appel de mozilla lance phoenix...), et je ne trouve pas ca clean.
> 
>      2) J'ai trouvé les polices des pages explorées moche/mozilla. C'est peut-être facile à corriger mais du coup pour le moment je garde mon mozilla...
> ...

 

en même temps c'est les binaires de Phoenix qui sont proposées dans l'ebuild, libre à toi donc d'aller les télécharger sur le site, de les décompresser dans le répertoire de ton choix puis de faire un alias phoenix dans ton bash  :Smile: 

Et il est vrai que pour l'instant les fontes de Phoenix ne sont pas toujours terribles sous Linux (par contre sous Win rien à redire), mais ça vient du fait qu'on ne peut pas compiler soi même sa version...

----------

## dioxmat

tu peux tres bien modifier ton fichier de prefs pour phoenix pour obtenir les memes fontes que avec mozilla (du moins, tu auras la version freetype, pas la version xft2).

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> tu peux tres bien modifier ton fichier de prefs pour phoenix pour obtenir les memes fontes que avec mozilla (du moins, tu auras la version freetype, pas la version xft2).

 

Ah ça m'intéresse ça!

Il est où ce fichier de prefs, j'ai la flemme de chercher   :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

je nai pas de phoenix sous la main, mais avec mozilla, regarde du cote de unix.js (normalement /usr/lib/mozilla/default/pref/unix.js). tu peux meme le modifier pour ajuster le niveau de l'anti aliasing (bon cela dit l'aa avec xft2 reste largement superieur)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Ah ça change juste le niveau d'anti-aliasing...

En fait ce que j'aurais bien aimé c'est qu'il utilise d'autres polices, un peu comme sous Win quoi...

----------

## dioxmat

tu peux specifier d'autres polices avec un userContent.css, que tu mets dans le repertoire chrome de ton profile. je fais ca pour mozilla, je pense que ca marche pour phoenix.

par exemple, si tu veux que tous les sites soient par defaut en verdana-12px, tu mets :

body

{

  font-family: verdana;

  font-size: 12px;

}

tu peux y faire plin d'autre choses ... (et avec un userChrome.css, tu peux meme modifier lapparence de ton mozilla/phoenix...)

javais mis il y a quelques temps des exemples de fichier de config la :

http://mpillard.free.fr/mozilla/

tu peux aller y jeter un coup d'oeil...

----------

